# What Do Girls Think About the Ghostbusters Movie?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

What do the girls here think about the new all-female ghostbusters movie?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Girls specifically? Why? 

My dad really wants to see it, and I think it looks funny, so I'll probably ending up seeing it within 2 weeks of release.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I haven't seen it, it looks dumb. Remaking classics doesn't go well a lot of the time. Part of me didn't care that they were all women. But then part of me was annoyed because they really seemed to be pushing the fact that it was an all women ghostbusters. Like ok, I get it. Women can be ghostbusters too. But is it a good movie? Doesn't look like it so who cares.

Wait... has it come out in theaters yet?? I really am not looking forward to the movie so idk.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not a chick but it's looks terrible


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I haven't seen it. A co-worker of mine is all about a nearly all-female cast. Me, I like the original cast and look at this with suspicion. I may need to see it, just because. However, why do we need to remake old movies all the time? Let's come up with something new!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I haven't seen it. A co-worker of mine is all about a nearly all-female cast. Me, I like the original cast and look at this with suspicion. I may need to see it, just because. However, why do we need to remake old movies all the time? Let's come up with something new!


That's what ComicbookGirl19 said like the first week of the Ghostbusters trailer. She also went on to say that you shouldn't be a lemming and support this movie by seeing it. She's a YT famous nerd that talks movies a lot. NOW... Cinnemassacre (James Rolfe, AKA Angry Video Game Nerd) said the same sentiments like a month later. Avalanche of hate towards him. Double-standards, yes, but what sends it home are the specifics. CBG19 was saying that it was a pandering remake by making them an all female cast. Cinemassacre didn't even touch the gender stuff as anything to fault, just that it was yet another remake under the guise of a reboot. A legit argument for a cinephile. The internet lost their collective ****. Celebs were chiming in on this guy. People were commenting on/shaming his wife harshly (the irony). It was all just unfounded. The heavy narrative of the nerdy chauvinist took root yet again. "He's projecting his contempt for women because none would **** him growing up." That kind of harsh crap. Though there's totally guys out there like that, it's again, unfounded towards many.

Ghostbusters (2016) will more than likely be garbage. People yelling "sexist" at anyone not buying a ticket probably won't learn anything after it bombs. They'll do mental gymnastics, wielded with cynicism, to say that the movie is being unfairly reviewed bc patriarchy/penis... Whatever. I'm sure there'll be some hardcore Ghostbusters fans that'll find something to appreciate. And maybe some kids. But that's about it.

I have a feeling there will be audience pandering when it comes to critics and things. The only honest viewers on movie review sites and things will be non-Feminist women. 'Cause why would they give a **** to be honest? No backlash for them. This movie ceased to just be an avatar of bad/unnecessary Hollywood remakes, but this baseless witch hunt from social justice worriers.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> That's what ComicbookGirl19 said like the first week of the Ghostbusters trailer. She also went on to say that you shouldn't be a lemming and support this movie by seeing it. She's a YT famous nerd that talks movies a lot. NOW... Cinnemassacre (James Rolfe, AKA Angry Video Game Nerd) said the same sentiments like a month later. Avalanche of hate towards him. Double-standards, yes, but what sends it home are the specifics. CBG19 was saying that it was a pandering remake by making them an all female cast. Cinemassacre didn't even touch the gender stuff as anything to fault, just that it was yet another remake under the guise of a reboot. A legit argument for a cinephile. The internet lost their collective ****. Celebs were chiming in on this guy. People were commenting on/shaming his wife harshly (the irony). It was all just unfounded. The heavy narrative of the nerdy chauvinist took root yet again. "He's projecting his contempt for women because none would **** him growing up." That kind of harsh crap. Though there's totally guys out there like that, it's again, unfounded towards many.
> 
> Ghostbusters (2016) will more than likely be garbage. People yelling "sexist" at anyone not buying a ticket probably won't learn anything after it bombs. They'll do mental gymnastics, wielded with cynicism, to say that the movie is being unfairly reviewed bc patriarchy/penis... Whatever. I'm sure there'll be some hardcore Ghostbusters fans that'll find something to appreciate. And maybe some kids. But that's about it.
> 
> I have a feeling there will be audience pandering when it comes to critics and things. The only honest viewers on movie review sites and things will be non-Feminist women. 'Cause why would they give a **** to be honest? No backlash for them. This movie ceased to just be an avatar of bad/unnecessary Hollywood remakes, but this baseless witch hunt from social justice worriers.


Haha. Just for fun, shall we see it and then make our determination? :grin2:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Haha. Just for fun, shall we see it and then make our determination? :grin2:


I won't be seeing it in theatres. Movie tickets are expensive.


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

It looks like it will be awful tbh.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't have high hopes for it. But I still think I would like to see it.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> I won't be seeing it in theatres. Movie tickets are expensive.


Fair enough.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I don't have high hopes for it. But I still think I would like to see it.


Yeah? Why? (no judging, just curious)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Yeah? Why? (no judging, just curious)


I don't know, it just seems like one of "those" sequels. The first movies were done so long ago, and people love them, including me. So, it's kind of weird to see it re-done so differently. I hope that they don't try to hard.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not female but I never liked the original. I don't expect I'd like this one either.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I don't know, it just seems like one of "those" sequels. The first movies were done so long ago, and people love them, including me. So, it's kind of weird to see it re-done so differently. I hope that they don't try to hard.


They're fun, right? Not high cinema. What's the point of a whole new cast? Yeah, it's weird to see it re-done.

Just for fun, do you want to try it with me? We can critique it afterwards.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> They're fun, right? Not high cinema. What's the point of a whole new cast? Yeah, it's weird to see it re-done.
> 
> Just for fun, do you want to try it with me? We can critique it afterwards.


Yeah, definitely not high cinema. I am still willing to give it a chance. But I probably won't get to see it in theater.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, definitely not high cinema. I am still willing to give it a chance. But I probably won't get to see it in theater.


Yeah, they charge too much these days.  Okay, after it's released to the cheapy movies or DVD. Cheers!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I never even saw the original and therefore really had no investment or much interest in this remake. I probably will see it eventually. Maybe. Maybe not. Though I could say the same about the original.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> That's what ComicbookGirl19 said like the first week of the Ghostbusters trailer. She also went on to say that you shouldn't be a lemming and support this movie by seeing it. She's a YT famous nerd that talks movies a lot. NOW... Cinnemassacre (James Rolfe, AKA Angry Video Game Nerd) said the same sentiments like a month later. Avalanche of hate towards him. Double-standards, yes, but what sends it home are the specifics. CBG19 was saying that it was a pandering remake by making them an all female cast. Cinemassacre didn't even touch the gender stuff as anything to fault, just that it was yet another remake under the guise of a reboot. A legit argument for a cinephile. The internet lost their collective ****. Celebs were chiming in on this guy. People were commenting on/shaming his wife harshly (the irony). It was all just unfounded. The heavy narrative of the nerdy chauvinist took root yet again. "He's projecting his contempt for women because none would **** him growing up." That kind of harsh crap. Though there's totally guys out there like that, it's again, unfounded towards many.
> 
> Ghostbusters (2016) will more than likely be garbage. People yelling "sexist" at anyone not buying a ticket probably won't learn anything after it bombs. They'll do mental gymnastics, wielded with cynicism, to say that the movie is being unfairly reviewed bc patriarchy/penis... Whatever. I'm sure there'll be some hardcore Ghostbusters fans that'll find something to appreciate. And maybe some kids. But that's about it.
> 
> I have a feeling there will be audience pandering when it comes to critics and things. The only honest viewers on movie review sites and things will be non-Feminist women. 'Cause why would they give a **** to be honest? No backlash for them. This movie ceased to just be an avatar of bad/unnecessary Hollywood remakes, but this baseless witch hunt from social justice worriers.


That was so messed up when they attacked James Rolfe. One article called him a 'man baby' just because he wouldn't review it. Same guy that was next to his wife as she had birth complications, and now is dealing with a sick kid. I don't think any of the critics knew anything about him, they just wanted to trash someone for the sake of activism.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I would probably want to see the original before I see the remake, seeing as it is such an iconic film. I wasn't very impressed by the trailer I saw.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

McFly said:


> That was so messed up when they attacked James Rolfe. One article called him a 'man baby' just because he wouldn't review it. Same guy that was next to his wife as she had birth complications, and now is dealing with a sick kid. I don't think any of the critics knew anything about him, they just wanted to trash someone for the sake of activism.


Wow, Chicago Joe is a bit much.

I have noticed that Patton Oswalt has become increasingly cruel and extra snide to people since his wife has died. I'm sure he's going through his own little hell right now. With that said, I remember him years ago talking anti-bullying. He said that when he was in school, to get the bullies off his back, he'd work his humor to help make fun of those kids with them. He then followed that with "don't be like I was." :/ I almost tweeted him that, but didn't care enough with the mud flying every which way.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

The original was over rated in my opinion. This one seems like garbage.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Wow, Chicago Joe is a bit much.
> 
> I have noticed that Patton Oswalt has become increasingly cruel and extra snide to people since his wife has died. I'm sure he's going through his own little hell right now. With that said, I remember him years ago talking anti-bullying. He said that when he was in school, to get the bullies off his back, he'd work his humor to help make fun of those kids with them. He then followed that with "don't be like I was." :/ I almost tweeted him that, but didn't care enough with the mud flying every which way.


Yeah that was pretty harsh, I wonder if that guy was making the connection because of what James Rolfe is going through behind the scenes with his family. You're probably right that Patton Owalt is in his own bad state. I didn't realize that his wife had died until seeing the twitter comment.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Consumerism that banks on manufactured outrage, under the guise of a political fight, is pretty stupid.
And this film looks just awful.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not female but I never liked the original. I don't expect I'd like this one either.


 I think I've said it before. As 80s movies go, BTTF was miles and miles better than Ghostbusters. BTTF was THE 80s movie in my book. OK. Terminator was better but in a different way.

Now if they did an all female remake of a movie that actually needs to be remade I'd definitely be interested. I love strong female characters. I just don't like Ghostbusters.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm exited. Not because it's all female team, but because it's ghostbusters and the ghosts look great.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

remakes=bad


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Can't really judge unless I see it. Leslie Jones never really makes me laugh though.

I've never actually watched the original though, I couldn't get into it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I saw a long preview of this the other day.

Looks like either the all-female bit doesn't work, or they were miscast.

It looks awful.

I'm a fan of the originals, and I'll see how reviews sound, but I don't hold out much hope for it.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm a man, but I don't care about it. It seems pointless continuing to remake films, can't they think of new ideas? 

After a while they'll remake the remake and then there will be an endless loop of remakes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Can't wait for the remake of Showgirls with an all-male cast


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't wait for the remake of Sailor Moon with an all-male cast


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

farfegnugen said:


> Can't wait for the remake of Showgirls with an all-male cast


They already did that , it called magic mike


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

This movie looks like it will be straight up dumpster juice.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

HenDoggy said:


> I'm not a chick but it's looks terrible


I'm a chick* and it looks terrible.*


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I have only seen the trailer but it looks horrific. Typical modern american comedy. I hate american comedies. No way that i would waste my time on it. Haven't even properly watched the originals.


----------

